# Holz Brett in Photoshop



## Fa-Sagar (20. Januar 2004)

Ich würde gerne eine Holz-Textur oder ähnliches in Photoshop erstellen um ein Altes Brett oder Planken zu erstellen.
Bitte helft mir!
Danke


----------



## greengoblin (20. Januar 2004)

Hallo,
Du könntest z.B. ein Holzbrett einscannen und daraus ein Muster
machen. Schau Dir mal mein Tutorial (in meiner Signatur) an - darin
wird erklärt, wie man *nahtlose* Muster macht.
Es ist einfach, das kriegst Du hin!
Gruss
GG


----------



## Spin the Wheel (3. November 2004)

Hey Ho das selbe Problem hatt ich auch, aber einer hatte es voll drauf er hat mirs erklärt und das ist rausgekommen! Dein Retter kommt sicher bald! Du kannst mir ein mail schreiben dann könnt ich dir dir Textur schicken (thomas.m14@gmx.at)


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (3. November 2004)

Könntest Du stattdessen uns auch schreiben, wie Dein Retter vorgegangen ist?
Würde bestimmt auch einigen Suchenden mehr helfen, als nur die Tatsache, dass
irgendwann mal Rettung kommt   

Gruss Markus


----------



## Boromir (3. November 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

der Retter naht, das war ich der's angeblich voll drauf hat.
Guckst du Hier: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?t=175904

Boromir


----------

